# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Honda Walking Assist Devices, Honda Motor Co., Inc., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Honda Motor Co., Inc.

Home page - global.honda/products/power/walkingassist.htm

----------


## Airicist

Honda Walking Assist Device prototype

Uploaded on Nov 7, 2008




> On November 7, Honda unveiled a prototype walking assist device that helps support the bodyweight of the user. 
> The new walking assist device reduces the load on leg muscles and joints in the hip, knees, and ankles by supporting a portion of the person's bodyweight.
> The device has a simple structure consisting of a seat, frame, and shoes, and weighs 6.5kg, including the shoes and the battery.
> The device is operated on a lithium ion battery and can remain operational for about two hours on a single charge.
> Natural walking is achieved by changing the amount of assisting force applied to the right and left legs through the control of two motors, based on the information obtained though sensors imbedded in the shoes of the device.
> Based on the know-how acquired through its study of human walking represented by its advanced humanoid robot ASIMO, Honda has carried out research on walking assist devices, and plans to evaluate the effectiveness of the experimental model in actual environments such as at a factory.

----------


## Airicist

Honda Walking Assist Devices

Published on May 24, 2016




> ASIMO—Advanced Step in Innovative Mobility—is a humanoid robot designed and developed by Honda as a multifunctional robotic assistant. Honda also developed the Bodyweight Support Assist device to help support bodyweight to reduce the load on the user's legs while walking, going up and down stairs and in a semi-crouching position. A third Honda device, Stride Management Assist, is designed for the elderly or people with weakened leg muscles, but who can still walk on their own.

----------

